# SBE2 or SX3



## lestat (Oct 27, 2007)

Do you own a Super Black Eagle 2 or a Super X 3? What do you like/Dislike about it? I have heard many many good reviews about both. I wish there was a place I can go to shoot a few rounds with either one. For the time being I will have to depend on reviews and recommendations.


----------



## daakota (Jan 17, 2006)

ive owned all three and definately prefer the benneli then the berreta xtrema then the win. all three shoot great but the benneli seems to fit better.


----------



## sfpenn (Nov 27, 2004)

I have shot an SBE2 for the last three years. The ONLY "problem" I have had with it is cycling occasionall;y when shooting straight up in the air. I attribute this to not having the gun firmly planted on my shoulder, which is important since it is inertia driven and not gas operated. Other than that I have cycled bunches of shells through it without cleaning and without malfunction. On a recent snow goose hunt I didn't clean the gun the entire week and didn't have any issues. I would recommend this gun to anyone.


----------



## QuackCocaine (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a SBE 1, which I've had since I started hunting, so about 8 or 9 years now. I absolutley love it, have gone weeks without cleaning it before and still works great. And it only has minor cosmetic wear for being a black/synthetic. My dad has the SBE 2 with a 28 inch barrel. Works geat, cylcles all the shells he puts into it, very easy and simple to take apart and clean. If you want a gun that will last and work under the harsh conditions of waterfowl hunting, I'd go with benelli.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

Benelli


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

For me it was all about fit and how the gun shouldered. The SX3 has proven to be a gem. Havent had it long but no problems cycling, been in some nasty conditions and has performed flawlessly. I went with a 26" barrel and absolutely love it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Fit is everything. Once you get over the $1000 mark on a semiauto your looking at a gun that is going to preform, in most cases, as well as the next one. Benelli, Beretta, Browning, Winchester all make great guns. Get with some buddies that have these guns and shoot em. Throwing them to your shoulder in the store doesn't compare to some real world shooting.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Benelli


----------



## walleyeslammer1 (May 29, 2009)

Bought my SBEII last year and its bad a** light never jammed had it out in -25 fired every time


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

You should buy a Mossberg.


----------



## goosebustr79 (Jan 18, 2005)

Ieatantlers said:


> You should buy a Mossberg.


Yeah ok!!!!!:lol::lol::lol:

Buy the BENELLI!!!!! Cant go wrong. I own 5 of them! Still shooting the original one I bought in 97'. I lend out the other ones to my customers so I dont have to worry about mossbergs and winchesters breaking down while afield! Worht every cent!


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

My first real duck gun I bought on my own as an adult was a Browning Gold. I bought it way back when because it was one of the few that was there when I pulled it up. While it fit perfect, it was a big POS. I would have rather had a Mossberg. I had a Friday gun I suppose. 

Since I bought a SBE II and used that for about 4 or 5 years, it didn't fit the best but I adapted because I wanted it to go Boom, Boom, Boom every time. I shied away from a gas operated gun. It performed really well over the years, it did jam now and again but it was usually not its fault. Couple times I had oil on it that got solid in the cold so it couldn't cycle. No biggie. That gun was a fine piece. It finally bit the dust not due to its fault, but mine. 

Currently I have the Beretta Xtremma II. Bought brand new. Coming up on its third year. It fits me like a glove and I don't miss nearly as much as any other gun I have. Beretta owns Benelli so it has some of their technology in it. One thing I like is how easy it is to clean. And to be honest, I don't clean it but a couple times a season unless I put it through particular hell. It did fail me last November; the extractor broke, turning it into a single shot. Took it in to gun smith. Brownells is the only Beretta exporter I was told. It took until last week to receive a $17.00 part..... 4 months.... 

Lastly, I am not thrilled with benelli or Beretta's customer service. 

Go with the one that fits you best.


----------



## new b (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm torn between the new Vinci and the Maxus (which is the sx3 with a couple more bells and whistles).


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Bellyup said:


> Beretta owns Benelli so it has some of their technology in it.


Step into the field with me and my Mossberg and the only one that's OWNING is Ol' Mossy.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Ummmm he meant they r the same company.


----------



## QuackCocaine (Nov 14, 2010)

Ieatantlers said:


> You should buy a Mossberg.


Mossbergs aren't a terrible choice if you don't wanna spend a bunch of money. But personally I wouldn't buy a gun with the nickname "boat paddle".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

in my opinion if no body ever had a problem with there gun they prolly dont shoot that much or have a different opinion on what a lot of shooting is.
iv shot the sbe2 great gun but kneads to be clean. frankly i think they are over rated they aint much better then the next thing. i shoot the sx3 i like it i dont have to be as much of a clean freak with big loads because its gas operated so it can push threw a little more grit then a inertia driven shot gun. again both are great guns i do think the sbe2 is better for shooting 1 oz loads tho. the sx3 can to but u will have more hold ups. this is where the inertia is better then the gas. i just stick to the 1 1/8 oz loads in the sx3. either one u get i recommend a 26 in barrel the way guns are chocked down now days extra barrel length is not kneaded. u will be able to swing threw a lot better with a shorter barrel. just my opinion from my experiences.
​


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

QuackCocaine said:


> Mossbergs aren't a terrible choice if you don't wanna spend a bunch of money. But personally I wouldn't buy a gun with the nickname "boat paddle".
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was kidding around. Past or present, I have never owned a Mossbergler. 

SBEII for me.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

T.J. said:


> in my opinion if no body ever had a problem with there gun they prolly dont shoot that much or have a different opinion on what a lot of shooting is.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have not had a problem with my SBE II having to be clean as stated above. after shooting hundreds of rounds during the summer I cleaned it before early goose, and after all of early,reg,late and spring snow season plus throw in a pheasant tower hunt along with some clays I have not cleaned it. I know my browning gold (gas op) never would have made it that long. but get what feels good to you. the SX-3 had a nice feel when I shot one a couple of weeks ago. good luck in your search.
oh and by the way the SBE II still went boom boom boom have going to the bottom of a lake, just check and make sure the barrel is not plugged.


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

SX3 you won't be sorry or mis lead by marketing!


----------



## hunter7 (Apr 16, 2010)

I got an SX3 this year and love it. Shoots great and I love the way it shoulders. Dick's had some steals on them if you can find one. I ended up geting mine for $855.00 in the duck blind camo. It was $950 on sale plus another 10% off. Don't know if they still have that going.


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

I have an sx3 and its a bad mofo. Now the best feature i believe is that it comes with a shim pack and you can shorten or lengthen the gun to work for you. It can Kant Right or left also. Pretty sweet. Make sure tho, if you go with the SX3 that you DO fit it or you will be sorry. Took me a season and a half of missed shots to figure out what was wrong. I had it too short, was shooting too high.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Berreta extrema2!


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

fowlme said:


> I have not had a problem with my SBE II having to be clean as stated above. after shooting hundreds of rounds during the summer I cleaned it before early goose, and after all of early,reg,late and spring snow season plus throw in a pheasant tower hunt along with some clays I have not cleaned it. I know my browning gold (gas op) never would have made it that long. but get what feels good to you. the SX-3 had a nice feel when I shot one a couple of weeks ago. good luck in your search.
> oh and by the way the SBE II still went boom boom boom have going to the bottom of a lake, just check and make sure the barrel is not plugged.


Clean your gun man. That thing won't go boom boom boom once the inertia drive is locked up by rust.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

fowlme said:


> I have not had a problem with my SBE II having to be clean as stated above. after shooting hundreds of rounds during the summer I cleaned it before early goose, and after all of early,reg,late and spring snow season plus throw in a pheasant tower hunt along with some clays I have not cleaned it. I know my browning gold (gas op) never would have made it that long. but get what feels good to you. the SX-3 had a nice feel when I shot one a couple of weeks ago. good luck in your search.
> oh and by the way the SBE II still went boom boom boom have going to the bottom of a lake, just check and make sure the barrel is not plugged.


I totally agree, and that's the beauty of the inertia system,, there's no gas ports to get plugged up, no compression rings to change, just an all around great system. 

In my experience though, the shells have a lot to do with guns getting jammed up. Cheap shells seem to leave a boatload of unburned powder. I used to only use Hevi-Shot and Remington HD, I would breakdown my SBEII after a month and it would look like it had never been shot. Run a couple of Winchester Dry-Loks through there and it looks like the gun is 50 yrs. old and has NEVER been cleaned.


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

I will be getting my SBE II tonight. Found a killer deal on it.


----------



## walleyeslammer1 (May 29, 2009)

You will love it! I never cleaned mine all season, killed 121 ducks last year no problems


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

I just can't believe how many guys buy $1,500 guns and "never clean them all season". What is the point in that? I beat the hell out of my SBEII in the field, but clean it as thoroughly as possible every time. Why would you want to rust out and crap out such a nice gun?


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

Ieatantlers said:


> I just can't believe how many guys buy $1,500 guns and "never clean them all season". What is the point in that? I beat the hell out of my SBEII in the field, but clean it as thoroughly as possible every time. Why would you want to rust out and crap out such a nice gun?


if they dont need it they dont need it. i dont clean min unless i see it needs it. if takes all season to get dirty im not going to clean it till then. alot of it has to do with what kind of care u take with it in the field i guess.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

T.J. said:


> if they dont need it they dont need it. i dont clean min unless i see it needs it. if takes all season to get dirty im not going to clean it till then. alot of it has to do with what kind of care u take with it in the field i guess.


Yeah but a gun can still be rusting inside and working fine. You don't know until you look, and once it is apart you might as well clean. I guess I'd rather be safe and take apart my gun every time. You can't de-rust a gun.


----------



## Ruger-44 (Apr 2, 2009)

mintgreenwalleyemachine said:


> Berreta extrema2!


X2!!

Of course, if you really like recoil that jars your fillings loose when shooting 3-1/2" Mag loads, get the Benelli.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

Ieatantlers said:


> Yeah but a gun can still be rusting inside and working fine. You don't know until you look, and once it is apart you might as well clean. I guess I'd rather be safe and take apart my gun every time. You can't de-rust a gun.


yeah i suppose. the only thing i can think of you would have rust that u cant openly inspect would be the springs in the stock. i never realy check that unless my gun gets soaked. but its definitely some thing to watch.


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

Ruger-44 said:


> X2!!
> 
> Of course, if you really like recoil that jars your fillings loose when shooting 3-1/2" Mag loads, get the Benelli.


Good thing I don't have fillings . I don't anticipate shooting many 3 1/2" rounds, but it is always nice to have the option. Definitely better than the gun I am using now (older autoloading Ithaca) where I am limited to ONLY 2 3/4" rounds.


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

bc21 said:


> I will be getting my SBE II tonight. Found a killer deal on it.


 
Just brought it home, took it all apart, cleaned it and reassembled it. Very easy to disassemble and reassemble, very smooth action. So far I am impressed. I can't wait to get out to Island Lake and put some rounds through it.


----------



## lestat (Oct 27, 2007)

Well guys/gals, It was settled. BC21 and I picked up two SBE2s tonight. Will right a review after we shoot a few rounds this weekend. So far, this gun is amazing. Tomorrow is going to be a long day!!


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

u will like it. u wont have any problems for some time.


----------



## new b (Oct 12, 2005)

did you guys ever consider the sbe3 AKA super vinci? if not, curious as to why?


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

new b said:


> did you guys ever consider the sbe3 AKA super vinci? if not, curious as to why?


Yes, we did consider the Super Vinci. I have been reading a lot of reviews and doing a lot of shopping prior to purchasing and the biggest deciding factors for me were the price, online reviews/reputation and features. I have heard (almost) nothing but good things regarding the SBE II. I like that the SBE II is more of a "traditional" style gun when compared to the Vinci/Super Vinci, which had some extra gadgets/features I did not care for. I also found this gun for a great deal at a local shop. This model was on clearance and priced WELL below any other stores or anywhere online. 

Another factor which steered me away from the Vinci was that it is still relatively new and any quirks may not be completely worked out. I did not want to have to deal with any of the issues which go along with that... So I went with the model which has been around for a while and has proved to be reliable.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Guys enjoy. you should be pleased.
And to let you all know that I did not clean my gun for a reason. a self test to see if I would have problems with it being dirty. I have not been able to do this test until this past season because of things like it going to the bottom of the lake when it was 2 month old, dog slinging muck/mud all over it. so now that I know I will go back to my normal cleaning intervals. but to tell the truth the gun is not that dirty compared to one weekend with my browning gold.


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

Went to Island Lake last Saturday and fired 100 rounds on the skeet field. SBE II definitely is more comfortable to shoot than the Ithaca or Remington 1100 I was using previously. The gun is very smooth and the recoil is noticeably lighter. I also used the IC Choke tube which I was told by a range instructor who also shoots a SBE II is comparable to "other" Modified tubes. I did not notice a huge difference in the patterning as far as consistency of shots made or missed when compared to how I usually shoot with other guns. Definitely glad I spent the money on this gun.


----------



## new b (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice work. Thanks for your other reply also.
I'm surprised to heaar you say recoil was lighter. I would have thought the recoil driven sbe would be a tad more than a gas 1100 (that is a gas semi auto, right?).
Have you ever shot the stoeger m2000? (that's what I'm shooting now) I'd be curious to see how that compares for you. All this time I have assumed the sbe 2 would feel just like the stoeger (poor mans sbe) as far as recoil goes and almost any gas auto feels lighter than my stoeger for recoil.


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

new b said:


> Nice work. Thanks for your other reply also.
> I'm surprised to heaar you say recoil was lighter. I would have thought the recoil driven sbe would be a tad more than a gas 1100 (that is a gas semi auto, right?).
> Have you ever shot the stoeger m2000? (that's what I'm shooting now) I'd be curious to see how that compares for you. All this time I have assumed the sbe 2 would feel just like the stoeger (poor mans sbe) as far as recoil goes and almost any gas auto feels lighter than my stoeger for recoil.


 Recoil was far lighter than the 1100 IMO. I usually shoot 100 rounds per weekend with the 1100 and my shoulder is completely dead/black and blue after about 75. I had no problem with the SBE. No pain, no bruises, etc. I am pretty sure the recoil pad on the SBE played a large part in this, also, as I do not have one on the 1100.

I have not shot a Stoeger, however, my brother is interested in either the M2000 or the 3 1/2" M3500... but that is a whole different thread.


----------

